# Recognize this printer?



## roberttimes (Mar 19, 2011)

Can anybody tell me what printer this is?

How It's made... on Vimeo

Thanks!


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

I can tell you it is an Epson 4800 based printer. Several DTG companies use them to make their machines.


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

The color pops on this machine. Wonder if it does darks.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

baddjun1 said:


> The color pops on this machine. Wonder if it does darks.


About 2:50 seconds into the video, you can see the white cartridges on the right side. So I would say yes, it does print white ink.

Just from the little you can see from the video, I think it is the TexJet (.:: [ Polyprint ~ digital textile printing solutions Texjet | ]::.). The reason I say this is if you look at what I call the cookie tray (metal piece that is under the platen to prevent the shirt from catching on things), it looks like what the TexJet has. You also get to see part of the side of the printer toward the end of the video. Could be wrong as there are a lot of companies that now sell Epson 48X0 based dtg printers.

One thing I will say is the video is edited. There is no way just using 4 channels of ink can have the print head move that fast and get enough ink laid down. So they probably speed up the video during the scenes when it shows the print head moving.

Mark


----------



## roberttimes (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for your input guys. Yeah, the video is edited and the printer name/brand is hidden on purpose for some reason. Anyway the finished garment does look good hence my interest in the machine.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

No clue if they pretreated the garment first, not clue what printing resolution they used, no clue what RIP / printing software the used and if they created their own profiles, ... too many unknown variables to answer this question. I have seen just as good looking printed shirts from other dtg printers though.

Mark


----------



## jsf (Aug 4, 2009)

Here's what I found. I think it is the same machine in the vid...

The *CT-JET420C*


----------



## AJLA (May 21, 2010)

I believe this one machine is the system manufactured by Chialstar - Chialstar Technology Group Ltd-epson,canon,brother,hp

The DTG business is new to me, but I firmly believe it is the way to go and therefore have spent lots of time and I have been researching now for many weeks and gathered lots of info of various manufactures in Asia including agents pretending to be the manufactures offering the same machines!
Bit by bit i am dwindling them down and coming up with some potentially good machines, having dealt with China before in our other business I can ask for help via contacts I made over the last 15 years and hopefully they will help to make my final decision.

Regards,

AJLA


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

Defintly a polyprint tex jet

http://www.tagswiss.ch/francais/img/Digitaldrucker/PolyPrint/Polyprint_Texjet.jpg

http://de.plotterboerse.com/datas/e-images/1578_1_600x400.jpg

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUkSS8F4JVQ[/media]


----------



## AJLA (May 21, 2010)

Yes the one in the video is from Polyprint - comfirmed by t-shirtfactory and the image shown by JSF is as I stated from Chialstar.

Regards,
AJLA


----------

